# ibook g4 qui ne s'allume plus



## lylia (5 Août 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous,
j'ai un ibook g4 qui ne s'allume plus du tout: pas de bruit  rien et c'est arriv&#233; apr&#233;s qu'il ait fini de recharger, je ne suis pas s&#251;re mais je crois qu'il y a peut etre eu un tout petit court circuit. J'esp&#232;re que vous aurez une petite id&#233;e sachant que je l'ai achet&#233; d'occasion y a un bon moment donc je n'ai pas le moindre papier qui le concerne.J'ai regard&#233; un peu partout sur le forum c'est peut etre un probl&#232;me de carte m&#232;re (je ne sais pas &#224; quoi &#231;a sert lol) enfin je ne pr&#233;f&#232;re pas m'avancer!!!!.
Merciiiiii


----------



## Tox (5 Août 2007)

Bonjour à toi,

Pourquoi parles-tu d'un court-circuit ?

Peux-tu nous donner le pedigree de ta machine : modèle exact, OS utilisé et périphériques utilisés ?


----------



## lylia (5 Août 2007)

slt
alors c'est un ibook g4 qui fonctionne avec mac os Xet le modèle exact je ne saurais pas dire il date de 2005 c'est tout ce que je sais.
Et je parle d'un court circuit éventuel parce qu'il m'avait semblé avoir entendu un petit bruit quand j'ai débranché la prise.voila et je n'ai pas utilisé de périphériques depuis longtemps.


----------



## Tox (5 Août 2007)

12" ou 14" ?

Quand tu essaies de l'allumer, fait-il toujours la même chose (dans ton cas, rien) ? Ou parfois entends-tu le disque dur ou les ventilos ou encore l'écran qui s'allume ?


----------



## lylia (5 Août 2007)

Oui il n'y a rien du tout pas un bruit


----------



## vleroy (5 Août 2007)

lylia a dit:


> Oui il n'y a rien du tout pas un bruit



enl&#232;ve la batterie et branche le sur le secteur et red&#233;marre et dis nous quoi

Sinon OSX, c'est pas pr&#233;cis: 10,3,2 ou 10,4,10?


----------



## lylia (6 Août 2007)

je vais essayer ça merci


----------



## vleroy (6 Août 2007)

lylia a dit:


> je vais essayer ça merci



ok sinon entre deux connexions, _enfin si t'as le temps_, réponds à toutes nos questions (voir le post au dessus)


----------



## apenspel (7 Août 2007)

C'est peut-&#234;tre pas facile s'il ne tourne plus.


----------



## vleroy (7 Août 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> C'est peut-être pas facile s'il ne tourne plus.



euh oui, mes excuses dans ce cas


----------



## lylia (10 Août 2007)

re: alors j'ai fait comme vleroy m'a dit et il s'allume!!!!parfaitemet sans prole&#232;me et pour la r&#233;f c'est un mac X 10.4.8 voILA maintenant la question est mais que fait la batterie? lol
merci pour votre aide en tout cas &#231;a m'a rassur&#233;e de le voir ressusciter et r&#233;ponse &#224; apenspel: j'ai un ordi de bureau pas de panique lol


----------



## lylia (10 Août 2007)

ça y est ça remarche impec merci merci encore pour votre aide, je m'en vais poster un autre post sur un sujet moins grave
tchuss!!!


----------



## pacis (12 Août 2007)

lylia a dit:


> ça y est ça remarche impec merci merci encore pour votre aide, je m'en vais poster un autre post sur un sujet moins grave
> tchuss!!!



ce qu'il serait bien c'est de nous indiquer si cela venait de la batterie ou d'autre chose ?


----------



## narbee (21 Novembre 2007)

Hello,
j'ai transporté mon Ibook G4 933Mhz (OS 10.3.9) dans le train et à l'arrivée, celui-ci ne s'allumait plus...
Je précise que je l'ai transporté en etat de veille, comme je l'ai toujours fait, quasiment.
Je vais essayer la manip ci-dessus et je vous tiens au courant.

Bien sur  si vous avez des infos et même si vous n'êtes pas blonde , ça m'interesse aussi ...


----------



## narbee (22 Novembre 2007)

Bon, me revoilà, et hélas, branché sur secteur et sans la batterie, l'Ibook reste silencieux et rien ne bouge. Bien sur je suis bien embeté... 
Des suggestions les gens ??
Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## narbee (22 Novembre 2007)

Bon, c'est encore moi : je viens de passer un bon moment à fouiller le forum et je n'ai rien trouvé au sujet de mon Zibouk qui fait le mort (Pour rappel : je presse le bouton d'alim et rien, nichts, nada.

Je relance donc ma requête, au risque d'etre un peu lourd, certes.

je ne suis quand même pas le premier à qui ça arrive, non ?

Alors, des experts, ou au moins des gens censés dans la communauté MacG ?

Je compte sur vous, ben sûr !


----------



## narbee (26 Novembre 2007)

Hello à celui/celle qui lit ça,

Bon, l'Ibook est en centre de réparation agréé à Paris depuis ce matin.
Diagnostic : une semaine. Réparation (si possible...) : une semaine.

Je croise les doigts...


----------



## narbee (19 Février 2008)

Heu...
Ça fait un bail déjà, mais voilà le résultat : Carte mère HS. (et pétition signée...)

Quand même déçu : durée de vie plutôt minimale des composants du portable (à peine plus de 3 ans en utilisation modérée, principalement à la maison, avec mail, internet, traitement de texte, un peu de vidéo. Pas de chute, pas de tasse de thé renversée dessus...).
J'avais juste changé le disque dur à peine un an avant.

Espérons que les composants de mon nouveau Macbook fassent plus long feu...
Ciao.


----------



## melaure (19 Février 2008)

C'était la puce vidéo ? J'ai réparé le mien avec une cale et ça tient


----------



## narbee (20 Février 2008)

Le fameux système de la cale... Waou c'est moderne !

Une fois repéré le fameux composant vidéo, je tenterai bien l'expérience, sait-on jamais...
D'ailleurs si c'est un composant "déssoudé" ou au contact aléatoire, j'imagine que le défaut devrait se voir à l'oeil (en zoomant bien...)


----------



## melaure (20 Février 2008)

narbee a dit:


> le défaut devrait se voir à l'oeil (en zoomant bien...)



L'homme qui valait 3 milliards est de retour !!!


----------



## narbee (20 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> L'homme qui valait 3 milliards est de retour !!!



Oui, on m'a ressorti d'une vieille casse oubliée depuis longtemps par les officiels de la Nasa : un vieux collectionneur passionné de bionique m'ayant remis en état et rajouté quelques composants de silicium faisant aujourd'hui office de neurones. Moi aussi j'ai quelque part en moi une vieille cale qui maintient un module de gestion d'équilibre en place, celui-ci gèrant à son tour un antique système de gyrostabilisation qui a fait ses preuves au cours de maintes aventures plus farfelues les unes que les autres. (Cf. à l'INA, la programmation de TF1 un samedi gris de l'hiver 1977, vous comprendrez...)

Hélas, de temps à autre la cale se déplace légèrement faisant de moi la risée des passants qui s'étonnent à peine de me voir prendre de si ridicules positions ou démarches ambulatoires.
On est bien peu de chose, en somme.


----------



## Capmari (23 Février 2008)

> Hello,
> j'ai transporté mon Ibook G4 933Mhz (OS 10.3.9) dans le train et à l'arrivée, celui-ci ne s'allumait plus...
> Je précise que je l'ai transporté en etat de veille, comme je l'ai toujours fait, quasiment.
> Je vais essayer la manip ci-dessus et je vous tiens au courant.
> ...


 

Ne mets jamais ton portable en veille continuellement. Suivant les conseils de certaines personnes sur ce forum, je ne l'ai pratiquement jamais éteint et mis en veille pendant le transport et résultat le DD m'a lâché récemment(là il est en réparation). Il a tenu 7 mois seulement (je l'éteignais pas souvent je le reconnais). Les vendeurs à l'apple store m'ont conseillé de l'éteindre si je m'en servais aps (pendant le transport par exemple).
Mon DD me lâche pile quand j'ai besoin... de plus, je ne 'ai fais aucune copie de sauvegarde  .

Je précise que c'est un Macbook C2D acheté l'été dernier.


----------



## narbee (23 Février 2008)

Aïe, je crois que c'est pas donné la récupération des données !

En tout cas ça nous rappelle l'importance des sauvegardes (voire la sauvegarde des sauvegardes, car les disques externes meurent aussi parfois...)

Pour ma part, et depuis ma mésaventure, j'éteins mon nouveau Macbook tous les soirs... En espérant que cette solution ne soit pas pire au final.

Restons zen...


----------



## rizoto (23 Février 2008)

ce sont ces croyances tout ça !!!  

Je ne vois pas pourquoi un mac en veille serait moins protégé qu'un mac éteind quand on le transporte.


----------



## narbee (23 Février 2008)

Croyances, peut-être, mais le fait est que la carte mère de mon Ibook est bel et bien morte pendant le sommeil de l'Ibook qui l'hébergeait...
pour rappel: il fonctionnait avant mon départ en train. Mise en veille comme d'hab. À l'arrivée : pas un seul signe de vie. RIP l'Ibook...)

J'ignore pourquoi moi aussi (réveil inopiné suite à un choc durant le transport et que la CM n'aurait pas aimé, choc et composant qui se dessoude ?)

En tout cas je constate...


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2008)

Capmari a dit:


> Ne mets jamais ton portable en veille continuellement. Suivant les conseils de certaines personnes sur ce forum, je ne l'ai pratiquement jamais éteint et mis en veille pendant le transport et résultat le DD m'a lâché récemment(là il est en réparation). Il a tenu 7 mois seulement (je l'éteignais pas souvent je le reconnais). Les vendeurs à l'apple store m'ont conseillé de l'éteindre si je m'en servais aps (pendant le transport par exemple).
> Mon DD me lâche pile quand j'ai besoin... de plus, je ne 'ai fais aucune copie de sauvegarde  .
> 
> Je précise que c'est un Macbook C2D acheté l'été dernier.



Ca fait 6 ans que je transporte mon PB partout et il est toujours en veille. Par contre il est dans une pochette fortement rembourrée dans un sac lui aussi rembourré. Et pas de soucis ...

Il faut juste bien protéger le matériel


----------



## Tox (24 Février 2008)

narbee a dit:


> Croyances, peut-être, mais le fait est que la carte mère de mon Ibook est bel et bien morte pendant le sommeil de l'Ibook qui l'hébergeait...
> pour rappel: il fonctionnait avant mon départ en train. Mise en veille comme d'hab. À l'arrivée : pas un seul signe de vie. RIP l'Ibook...)
> 
> J'ignore pourquoi moi aussi (réveil inopiné suite à un choc durant le transport et que la CM n'aurait pas aimé, choc et composant qui se dessoude ?)
> ...


 Dans le cas de l'iBook, il s'agit d'une erreur de conception. Cela n'a pas grand chose à voir avec être branché ou éteint.  Au contraire, c'est l'allumage de la machine qui stresse les composants.


----------



## Tox (24 Février 2008)

Capmari a dit:


> Ne mets jamais ton portable en veille continuellement. Suivant les conseils de certaines personnes sur ce forum, je ne l'ai pratiquement jamais éteint et mis en veille pendant le transport et résultat le DD m'a lâché récemment(là il est en réparation). Il a tenu 7 mois seulement (je l'éteignais pas souvent je le reconnais). Les vendeurs à l'apple store m'ont conseillé de l'éteindre si je m'en servais aps (pendant le transport par exemple).
> Mon DD me lâche pile quand j'ai besoin... de plus, je ne 'ai fais aucune copie de sauvegarde  .
> 
> Je précise que c'est un Macbook C2D acheté l'été dernier.


 Le disque dur est l'élément le plus faible d'un laptop. C'est une pièce mécanique qui s'use comme toute pièce mécanique et qui est soumise à de nombreuses contraintes physiques lors d'un usage nomade (surtout les têtes de lecture). Mais de là à affirmer que c'est le fait de le laisser allumé qui l'a tué, c'est confiner à l'absurde.

Effectivement, si tu n'avais jamais mis sous tension ton disque, il n'aurait pas claqué


----------



## Sociomaniac (28 Février 2008)

Salut, j'ai recemment eu le meme probleme...
J'eteins mon ibook G4 je vais au boulot et la l'ordi demarre et freeze en chargeant tiger. Je redemarre et il bloque sur un ecran gris.
Maintenant l'ecran reste noir et aucunes reactions...
Il semblerait d'apres cette discussion que la carte mere ait lache... Quelqu'un sait la cout de la reparation dans un apple center?


----------



## pacis (28 Février 2008)

Sociomaniac a dit:


> Salut, j'ai recemment eu le meme probleme...
> J'eteins mon ibook G4 je vais au boulot et la l'ordi demarre et freeze en chargeant tiger. Je redemarre et il bloque sur un ecran gris.
> Maintenant l'ecran reste noir et aucunes reactions...
> Il semblerait d'apres cette discussion que la carte mere ait lache... Quelqu'un sait la cout de la reparation dans un apple center?



entre 400 et 600


----------

